# how to enter a post code?



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

I'm trying to buy something on-line but my correct post code is being rejected.

There are 2 small spaces and then one long one on the form.

2825-325 Costa da Caparica

Any ideas?

Thanks

Michael


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Well I solved it after about 8 attempts and the answer is pretty stupid!

Instead of entering my whole postcode, I entered 2825-000

They prefer the vague postcode ;-)

That's the postcode that the bank used when they sent me a letter to say "thank you for your deposit of $1,000,000 ;-)

The form was at Staples.

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Because post codes aren't totally accurate here if you check CTT site for your Freguesia is shows just one of 2825-488 we only use last 3 digits on a local basis


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Because post codes aren't totally accurate here if you check CTT site for your Freguesia is shows just one of 2825-488 we only use last 3 digits on a local basis


Thanks


----------

